# e39 - any thoughts on using an a/d/s p850 to replace and Alpine/Sony amp setup?



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I've currently got an Alpine MRV-F545 4 x 75w rms amp running my main speakers (a/d/s components front and back) and a Sony XM-1S 500w rms into 2ohms running my a/d/s 10" dvc sub. The Alpine is under the rear deck and the Sony is mounted where the oem amp used to be. I'm not looking to rattle the car - just good clean sound.

Since I've got a mess of wires running all over I was wondering if it would be a worthwhile cross-grade to pull those amps out and replace them with an a/d/s p850 running the mains from the 1->4 and the sub off the bridged 5/6 and 7/8 channels. I'd mount this under the rear deck in place of the Alpine. There's been a few popping up on ebay so I've been giving it some thought. Anybody got any thoughts on this idea or on this amp? Thanks!


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Anybody? :dunno:


----------



## slamtry (Aug 4, 2005)

Not only would it be worth it; it could much better be desribed as an upgrade than a cross grade. In terms of sound quality (and indeed build quality) I believe the a/d/s/ will be far superior.

Dan


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Even though on paper the a/d/s amp is less power than the Alpine and Sony?

What about some of the newer 4+1 channel amps over on Crutchfield - the Alpine PDX5 or the Polk PA1100.5? Am I still better off finding an old p850?


----------



## slamtry (Aug 4, 2005)

It depends on space and your budget - those Alpine PDX's look very appealing - you could run everything off the PDX5 and it is tiny; there some question about its sound quality tho' compared to traditional AB amps. If you want my opinion, I would say thats just people being against something new. There are also reviewers saying they sound great.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I can pretty much get the pdx5 for about the same as the a/d/s/ p850's on ebay have been going for. So budget wise it's a toss up there. I haven't been able to find any reviews on the pdx5 yet though. Size wise they would both fit in the location under the rear deck without a problem.

I did finally find a picture of the Polk 5 channel amp I saw on Crutchfield and it is a massive 26" x 10" so that's not really gonna fit real well...


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

*Got a p840.2 - rewire power lines to 8awg?*

So I picked up an A/D/S p840.2 off of eBay recently that I am going to use to power everything. Currently I have 4awg power and ground wires running to the Alpine and Sony amps I am using through distribution blocks.

Unfortunately 4awg wire will not fit in the connectors for the p840.2 and the manual recommends 8awg. Should I use a gauge reducer to bring the wire down to size or should I just rewire with 8awg. I am probably also going to have to change the inline fuse holder as I only need a 40amp fuse coming off the battery. The gauge reducers don't look like they are shielded or would fit very well so I am inclined to just rewire. Any opinions?


----------



## PScalfano (Nov 13, 2007)

I would use a gauge reducer and swap to a smaller fuse with your existing 4awg wire. IMO having more than enough wire is a good thing.


----------

